# Easy router dadoes with DadoMax



## ChunkyC

Excellent review. I'm surprised that there wasn't a War and Peace size novel inside full of warnings, cautions and general covering of the @#$. Usefully the lawyers attempt to alleviate all liability to protect the company.

cc


----------



## a1Jim

Interesting I guess I'm missing exactly how it works.


----------



## North40

Jim, the router bushing sits in the "throat" in the middle of the tool. When you set the tool to the thickness of the material, it opens the throat so that the bushing can move a little bit towards and away from the straightedge. You make a pass with the bushing close to the straightedge and a return pass with the bushing away from the straightedge, so you are cutting one side of the dado with each pass … so, for instance, you can make a tight 45/64" dado with a ½" router bit.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks Peter 
I didn't get that before but you explanation made it perfectly clear. There are a number of shop made jigs that work the same way, I just hadn't seen a factory made one that works that way. Thanks.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname




----------



## North40

Jim, I'm with you - this works fine, but I'm not sure it's $140 better than my shop jig.

Router, the video does a good job of explaining. Still, it seems like some kind of instruction should be included - not everyone with a router is a YouTube user!


----------



## boboswin

I have one of those but they called mine Dadowiz??
Wonder if it changed hands or the patent is gone?
It seems to be selling for $86.00


----------



## Tikka

I with you Peter - there should be instructions included with product, regardless of how simple it is to use. Very nice reveiw. could this also be used for making mortises (short, deep stopped dado!)- I guess without the instuctions they do not tell you the limitations.

http://www.woodline.com/instructions/Dadomaxmanual.pdf this is the link to the instructions for the dado max


----------



## boboswin

I just noticed this thread while nursing my "Dadowiz" back to health.

It's really and ovepriced gadget. *I'm glad I have it but what was I thinking?*

For what it's worth, there is no reference mark to adapt this thing for stopped dados which I am rather fond of.
The clamp that comes with it has slot for Tee screws but they seem too small for standard T slot screws?
the manual or the websites offer no explanation of what the slots are for.


----------



## Stumperr

I just received my Dadomax and am kind of disappointed. Instead of the two knobs allowing adjustment to fit a straight edge, my version has just a single hex nut that secures the sliding bar to the edge of the Dadomax. Full disclosure; I haven't tried it out yet, but it looks a little flimsy conpared to the ones in the video and the instruction sheets.


----------



## one1inamill

does anyone know where you can get one of these peachtree sent an email offer but I didn't get in in time and now I can't find anything anywhere except the directions.

Thanks


----------



## North40

Looks like the Dadomax may be a thing of the past, but the Dadowiz is very similar and is availalbe here.


----------

